# TREX on a Sawstop?



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone know for sure if it is okay to cut TREX decking on a Sawstop? I think it's probably okay, but just wanted to make sure before I put it in bypass mode.
Thanks!


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I dont see why it wouldnt be. The TREX will be a plastic material and is a better insulator than conductor. I say go for it


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

Scott, you can touch it to the blade , with power to the switch on but the power to the blade off, and if it will cause a trip, the green light will turn to red. If you are cutting a bunch of it, call SS customer service, because I thought there was a material that tends to stick to the sensor, and I don't recall if it was trex or not . but IIRC there was a suggestion about how to avoid a problem. If you are only cutting a little, and you don't want to take any chances with a false trigger, you can always use bypass mode


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Try it, if it causes an accident, sue…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Alternatively, you can always temporarilly turn off the detector. I do this when cutting particurlarly wet wood. OTOH, I've accidently cut through a couple of finish nails and NOT tripped the detector. I'm sure it was because there was not a path from the nail to my body.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I just cut some yesterday for lawn border and stakes. No problems, bypass mode not necessary.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. My concern is that TREX is very dense and they use a resin with the sawdust so I didn't want the SS to trip because of that.

I made 2 cuts yesterday in bypass mode but then I figured that it kind of defeats the purpose of me having the SS in the first place. It's nothing urgent, so I may call or email SS to be absolutely sure.

I would have to sue SS and Trex if anything bad were to happen. ;-)


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree that it shouldn't be a problem. I have been putting down bamboo floor and cutting the flooring on mine. Basically the flooring is very dense mixture of bamboo sawdust and epoxy resins.


----------

